# bad maybe?



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

oops try this link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk9GwXJNM2c&feature=related


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Ya,I'd say it's bad.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah as smooth talkin as that SOB is I think I'm gonna start buying handguns instead of bows for the next couple months.


Needless to say I'm worried about what will happen if he is elected.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

McCain is no better. 

I bet you all probably think the NRA is there to protect you...ha ha 

Look up Larry Pratt, his website gun owners dot org documents the NRA's lies and deceitful tactics. The NRA has written and sponsored EVERY gun control bill. They take their orders from the politicians and then sell you on it, not the other way around.


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> McCain is no better.
> 
> I bet you all probably think the NRA is there to protect you...ha ha
> 
> Look up Larry Pratt, his website gun owners dot org documents the NRA's lies and deceitful tactics. The NRA has written and sponsored EVERY gun control bill. They take their orders from the politicians and then sell you on it, not the other way around.


So because Larry Pratt says that the NRA sponsored EVERY gun control bill I should believe it? Doubtful...you're telling me they sponsored the the 1994 assault weapon ban? The NRA fought that like crazy!


----------



## nathanm74 (Apr 28, 2007)

This belongs in a different forum.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

nathanm74 said:


> This belongs in a different forum.


YES it does! moved..


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

lavazhole said:


> McCain is no better.
> 
> I bet you all probably think the NRA is there to protect you...ha ha
> 
> Look up Larry Pratt, his website gun owners dot org documents the NRA's lies and deceitful tactics. The NRA has written and sponsored EVERY gun control bill. They take their orders from the politicians and then sell you on it, not the other way around.


not according to their quotes

Obama responded to CNN's Leon Harris, who had just asked him, " You said in Idaho recently, I'm quoting here, 'I have no intention of taking away folks' guns.' But you support the D.C. handgun ban and you've said that it's constitutional?.


Obama said he has "always believed that the 2nd Amendment protects the right of individuals to bear arms, but I also identify with the need for crime-ravaged communities to save their children from the violence that plagues our streets through common-sense, effective safety measures."



The presumptive Democratic presidential nominee added that "the Supreme Court has now endorsed that view," noting that the court opinion striking down the capital's handgun ban concedes the right to gun ownership is *"not absolute" and is "subject to reasonable regulations."*
'
__________________________________________________ ___________

"This is either an incredible flip-flop or shows incredible inexperience on this issue," Sen. Sam Brownback (R-Kan.) said.

__________________________________________________ ___________

*McCain hailed the Supreme Court decision as "a landmark victory for 2nd Amendment freedom." But, he warned, "This ruling does not mark the end of our struggle against those who seek to limit the rights of law-abiding citizens. We must always remain vigilant in defense of our freedoms."* 

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/c...,5693711.story
__________________


----------

